# Chicken Marsala



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I am going to enjoy my grilled cheese sandwich less now, after looking at that dish.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief Joanne, you really need your own cooking show, I have yet to see anything you have cooked look even a little unappetizing. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a recipe in there. . .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I love most anything Marsala. Marsala wine is good stuff. Just one question, "Where's the chicken?"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you ZTMan, Nic, Wolley, and Big Jim…
and Big Jim this forum is my DIY cooking show, 
I‘m glad that you suggested that we should have
a cooking forum way back when…I’ve also discovered 
that food photography is fun!  
Wolley, you‘ll just have to imagine that there’s 
chicken under the mushrooms, peppers and gravy.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Thank you ZTMan, Nic, Wolley, and Big Jim…
> and Big Jim this forum is my DIY cooking show,
> I‘m glad that you suggested that we should have
> a cooking forum way back when…I’ve also discovered
> ...


Your love for cooking and photography really show, and you are really really good at both.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, you’re such a nice guy, thank you?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

She's just got nice plates and lots of them.


----------

